# Fat Tummy



## Bigtallandround (Dec 6, 2005)

Finally got the nerve to actually show off the tummy. Im a little over 6'4", about 380...thats a lot of insulation for the cold New Jersey winter!! 

Hope all the lovely ladies in here are having a great holiday season!! 

View attachment tummy4.jpg


View attachment tummy3.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice insulation! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amor (Dec 6, 2005)

:eat2: Nice!

glad you finally got up the nerve, to share your gorgeous belly with us


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Dec 6, 2005)

I'd like to snuggle up to you on cold nights


----------



## Christine (Dec 6, 2005)

Yum, must keep you nice and warm during a NE winter.


----------



## Laina (Dec 6, 2005)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bigtallandround (Dec 6, 2005)

well, not as warm as Id like, but it does help


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh wow! You're even more gorgeous than I originally thought!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bigtallandround (Dec 6, 2005)

you are way too kind!! thank you so much!!


----------



## BBWBecky (Dec 6, 2005)

[I love your pics....the bigger the better is what I say..but of course I'm a BBW FFA


----------



## BBWBecky (Dec 6, 2005)

:eat1:smitten: [I love your pics....the bigger the better is what I say..but of course I'm a BBW FFA


----------



## Bigtallandround (Dec 7, 2005)

that is nice, and i must be better than most, because I sure am bigger


----------



## Goreki (Dec 11, 2005)

*big grin* you look awesome! thanks for sharing


----------



## Bigtallandround (Dec 12, 2005)

such a nice compliment, thank you so much. sigh...I <3 Aussies



Goreki said:


> *big grin* you look awesome! thanks for sharing


----------

